
Why YC Is Worth 7% [pdf] - barry-cotter
http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/workshops/orgs-markets/pdf/LearningtoManage_September7th2017.pdf
======
barry-cotter
we show that founders who received advice from other founders with more
“hands-on” management styles were more likely to reorient their own management
activity, and subsequently experience lower employee attrition and higher
rates of firm survival eight months after the intervention. For founders who
already had a more hands-on management style themselves, these interactions
also increased their rate of hiring. Our study demonstrates management skill
can be learned by young firms via networks and subsequently influence
performance.

~~~
PhilWright
What has this got to do with YC?

You don't need to take a 7% investment from YC to learn from other founders
management styles. You could learn the same lessons by having a mentor or a
good network of advisors. The study does not investigate or draw any
conclusions about YC or about the scale of the investments they make in
companies.

Seems like you put YC in the title as clickbait. Not cool man. Not cool.

